# Pokemon that will never be but should



## Swarmy (Mar 2, 2013)

Can you try to imagine what pokemon might never get a chance of being created even though they should and why you think that?

Personally as much as I (insanely) dream of a pokemon based on a parasitoid wasp I doubt it'll ever happen since the concept is too gruesome for a children's game (even though Parasect is basically a fungus controlled zombie).

Feel free to share your thoughts.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 2, 2013)

A pokemon that  guides the dead to there proper resting place. Either eternal rest...or to be reincarnated into a ghost type


----------



## Bioness (Mar 6, 2013)

I like the ideas of univsersal Pokemon, they had a fantastic go with Palkia, Dialga, Giratina, and of course Arceus, but I'd like to see more appearances of those guys and more information regarding how the Pokemon universe works. Also I want to see them take it a step further.

Not really specifically aimed at new Pokemon, but I want more of the complex and abstract ideas shown to be seen in the Pokemon series.

- More time travel (maybe to the far future)
- Alternate realities
- Other planets or at least more of space stuff
- Legendaries who are actually legendary and not colossal disappointments  (I'm looking at you Celebi)
- Pokemon capable of controlling stars and beyond
- etc


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 10, 2013)

Pokemon meant to represent the Devil


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 11, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Pokemon meant to represent the Devil



There are already two pokemon that fall in that category.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 11, 2013)

And they would be?


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 11, 2013)

Giratina and Snivy.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 11, 2013)

Neither one are even close to being the devil


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 11, 2013)

... Snivy?


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 11, 2013)

I could have seen houndoom but snivy?

And giritania is more like a baby eldritch than anything.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 11, 2013)

Snivy may be based on the snake that tricked Eve as it looses it's limbs when evolving.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 11, 2013)

Superman said:


> A pokemon that  guides the dead to there proper resting place.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 12, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Pokemon meant to represent the Devil



Yeah but which Beast? There are more religions than there are planets in the sky. The Arkiphetes, quoldonity, christianity, pash-pash, new judaism, Saint Claar, Church of the Teen Vagabond, which one to represent?



Swarmy said:


> Snivy may be based on the snake that tricked Eve as it looses it's limbs when evolving.



Or we can go with one that makes more sense...



> Snivy may be based on a variety of vine snake species (Oxybelis fulgidus), (Ahaetulla nasuta), or (Ahaetulla prasina), snakes with green scales and a pointed nose that lives in the Americas and Southeast Asia. Its color scheme resembles Opheodrys aestivus (Rough Green Snake), the North American grass snake that is likely the namesake of Snivy's species designation. The Pok?mon's combination of snake- and lizard-like features is also similar to that of the skink, more specifically the Neoseps. Neoseps heavily resemble snakes but have small, stubby legs. Its head and general body shape, as well as its protrusions on its shoulders, may be based on the birds of paradise flowers or false birds of paradise. *Ken Sugimori has said that Snivy's personality was meant to be similar to that of European (particularly French) royalty, specifically mentioning The Rose of Versailles anime as inspiration.*


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 12, 2013)

Arceus is a single god, so wy not a single devil?


----------



## Bioness (Mar 12, 2013)

Arceus is not a representation of a "single" god in the Judeo-Christianity sense, Arceus is the absolute creator not some yin-yang incompetent deity pair. Arceus is a representation of everything, just like Palkia is Space and Dialga is Time, they are concepts of the laws of nature not some fairy tail about gods and demons.



> Arceus is particularly based on a creator deity, present in many world cultures. The conception of the first god might be influenced from Kunitokotachi and Amenominakanushi, who, according to Shinto myth, summoned Izanami and Izanagi to create Japan with the spear. It may also be a reference to the Chinese mythical creature, the Qilin. Its myth is nearly identical to that of the Pangu, the Chinese creation deity. Arceus may also be inspired by (or a representation of) the bodhisattva Avalokiteśvara, who, in Buddhism, is either pictured with eleven heads and one thousand arms (the latter of which is mentioned in Arceus's flavor text) or in a white four-armed manifestation (which could look similar to Normal-type Arceus). Some inspiration may have come from a horse, because of its Platinum sprite and attack movements in Pok?mon Battle Revolution.



Why is this so hard for people to understand.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 12, 2013)

Arceus is still a god, and there can be a devil when there is a god. It can be the destroyer if Arceus is the creator


----------



## Bioness (Mar 12, 2013)

I don't think you properly understand what I'm saying, what is persented to you, and even what you in fact are claiming.

Arceus is not just a god, nor just a creator. Arceus is THE Creator, meaning even if there were a destroyer (some people wrongly claim Giratina is) Arceus would still have created them as Arceus made EVERYTHING.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 12, 2013)

pokemon based on the Horsemen of Apocalypse.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 12, 2013)

Well I'll be.


 An actual evil Pokemon then. No misunderstanding, no sad story, no blaming any thing on anybody. Just want to rule/destroy shit because that pokemon wants to. Because it likes causing Misery.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 12, 2013)

Bioness, didn't God create Satan/Lucifer? He went against God and was cast into Hell. So why can't Arceus create a Satan/Lucifer Pokemon? God is the creator. Arecus is the creator. God made the devil, so why can't Arceus make the devil?

And I drew an entire Pokedex (My own design. I'm going to redraw them all.) based off the past and future. Although people said it was stupid, I drew three Pokemon that represent technology advancing. (I hope I'm not bragging... I don't like doing that .-. )


----------



## Bioness (Mar 12, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> pokemon based on the Horsemen of Apocalypse.



While a good idea I have a big problem with the fact that Death is among them, seeing as how death is the inevitable end of all things and is soooooooo much beyond the others. If Death were alone I'd be fine with it, but not with his retarded 3 cousins.



Malicious Friday said:


> Bioness, didn't God create Satan/Lucifer? He went against God and was cast into Hell. So why can't Arceus create a Satan/Lucifer Pokemon? God is the creator. Arecus is the creator. God made the devil, so why can't Arceus make the devil?
> 
> And I drew an entire Pokedex (My own design. I'm going to redraw them all.) based off the past and future. Although people said it was stupid, I drew three Pokemon that represent technology advancing. (I hope I'm not bragging... I don't like doing that .-. )



It would be more accurate to have Michael be the opposite of Lucifer rather than God, because having God be the opposite would imply they are equals, in some fictions such as Spawn this is true, however that "God" had the name God and not representative of a supreme being (which in fact saw God and Satan as children).

This is why I find the way Vertigo Comics (and to a lesser extend DC) handled the whole cosmological situation to be far superior than any "organized" religion.


----------

